
Woman Who Oversaw Carta Study on Gender-Pay Gap Sues Startup over Unequal Pay - zuhayeer
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2020-07-21/carta-gender-equity-study-former-exec-sues-claiming-unfair-pay
======
matchbok
Is her complaint legally an issue? Not sure is not hiring or promoting someone
is illegal in this case.

